# Lalvin K1-V116, Lalvin K1-V118



## WOLF999 (Sep 13, 2011)

Any users of the Lalvin K1-V116 or Lalvin K1-V118? Results?

I just started my first batch with Lalvin K1-V116 and curious what others think of this yeast and results.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

I have never used that yeast - i have used other lalvin yeasts (71B-1122 and D-47).

My understanding is that the K1-V116 is a vigorous yeast and rapid starter. The K1-V118 is good for stuck fermentations.

What are you making?


----------



## WOLF999 (Sep 13, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Welcome aboard!!
> 
> I have never used that yeast - i have used other lalvin yeasts (71B-1122 and D-47).
> 
> ...




I mean my first batch ever at homemade wine. 4 different recipes. The K1-V116 took off in a few hours with White Grape Juice concentrate, 2nd place is a Tea mix of 4 Bagged Liptons, 1 Chamomile and 1 Green tea ( oddly) I did not expect much from this recipe. 3rd place Red grape juice concentrate. 4th place Generic tropical punch powder mix. All still fermenting on 7th day in respective order of bubble consitency. Sorry not very technical.


----------



## jet (Sep 13, 2011)

I like K1V-1116 for cold fermenting whites. It moves like lightning but still preserves the fruit.

I've never used EC-1118.


----------



## BobF (Sep 13, 2011)

I've used K1V-1116 quite a bit. Not just on whites. I LOVE what it does to elderberry!


----------



## Dugger (Sep 13, 2011)

A lot of kits, especially Spagnols use the 1118 as their standard yeast.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Sep 13, 2011)

I have used 71B but I have used K1V-1116 on two batches of Apple juice wine and one batch of Skeeter Pee recently. It is pretty vigorous fermenting and I like the results.


----------



## WineYooper (Sep 15, 2011)

I've used 1118 on most of my skeeter pee, 4 batches. The one I have in the secondary now I used Premier Cuvee. Did two batches of blackberry and used 1116 on one and 1118 on the other. The 1116 batch I think I did something wrong and ended up dumping so can't give you a comparison. I used 1116 for my Cranberry, good in the bottle now, and have a 1118 batch bulk aging now since February so will be able to compare soon. I'm too new to give you any opinions on differences. With the variations in fruit I think a person may have to do a same time side by side comparison to really get a feel for it. Most of my batches I ferment between 70 & 80 and try to not let them get over 80. So far I have been happy with them all.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 15, 2011)

I did a tutorial on yeasts with each of lalvins characteristics. 

I use 1118 for difficult musts. 

The 1116 is good for whites heading for champagne. After the white has fermented dry I will use 1118 for the secondary fermentation. 

Each yeast is designed for a specific purpose. Use them for what they were designed for.


----------



## Jwatson (Sep 19, 2011)

Here are 2 excellent links to study. The Scotts Lab has an excellent chart on all the yeast varieties. It has been a great reference.

http://www.lallemandwine.us/products/yeast_chart.php

http://www.scottlab.com/pdf/2010ScottLabsHandbook.pdf


----------

